# Where Is Lifescript?



## Conrad&Janie (Jul 2, 2012)

I mean, synthetic out of the country, UpnDown all over the place, OVS in the lumberyard....

Where is Script?


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Was thinking the same thing this morning. Especially seeing how he was saying he felt the same as I.

Hope he's doing okay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Conrad & Up,

Not much going on with me. I'm doing ok. Had a nice weekend away and had some time to think. Still in the same conumdrum. Have to suck it up and live in my mother's house for some time. Did some calculations and is not a pretty picture. What a freakin' hole I dig myself into. 

In years past, I used to be able to think about the good times with SM, little things she did sometimes to make me happy and our intimate moments which were always really good and I feel is what kept us together for some time but now everytime I think about something positive, a good moment with her, thoughts of her and OM and everything that went on bashes into my brain. 

Q. Do e-mail notifications stop if you don't post regularly on a thread. I used to get updates but no longer do except some of you guys?


----------



## worrieddad (Nov 3, 2011)

Lifescript said:


> Q. Do e-mail notifications stop if you don't post regularly on a thread. I used to get updates but no longer do except some of you guys?


You get one email notification per subscribed thread - but if you don't visit the forum after notification, you'll not get another one for that thread till you do.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

I hear ya dude. I'm not spending my money wisely either.. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for claryfying worriedad. 

Up,

It could be worse. That's what I tell myself.


----------

